# Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 1000W Startprobleme



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe heute mein neues NT bekommen s.o, nun habe ich das Prob das ich alles ganz normal angeschlossen habe und die Kiste startet nicht, bruzzelt kurz und das war es.

Habe gewartet die Kondensatoren entleert und nur den P8 Stecker und ATX Stecker dran gemacht und siehe da es läuft.
Dann alle anderen Teile nacheinander angeschlossen und sobald ich dei Stecker der Driver ( HDD/SATA usw.) ins NT einstecke startet er wieder nicht.

Jemand von euch ne Ahnung was das sein kann?

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

Kurzschluss würde ich tippen und dann löst du dadurch die Schutzschaltung aus.
Nimm mal einen anderen Stecker oder andere Laufwerke.


----------



## Hollinail (1. Juni 2013)

Und mit dem alten NT ging es??


----------



## nikk o. laus (1. Juni 2013)

Schauen ob es mit dem alten nt geht und wenn ja hast du ja sicher noch keine 2 wochen das bequiet dann kannst du es einfach zurückgeben.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2013)

Das NT ist aber nicht für den Rechner in deiner Signatur, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Hi,

doch ist für den Rechner, wird noch aufgerüstet.

Das alte NT läuft ohne Probleme deswegen versteh ich es ja nicht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn du zwei GTX 680 verbauen willst ist ein 1000 Watt Netzteil völlig überdimensioniert.

Und der i5 heißt i5 3570.


----------



## Monsjo (1. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube um das Netzteil auszulasten braucht man Triple-Sli mit Titans und nen i7 3970k@5Ghz.


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Es soll noch ein anderer Prozzi rein und ne 2te 680er.

Das hilft mir aber nicht bei meinem Problem auch wenn es Überdimensioniert ist sollte es mit meinem Pipisystem doch laufen?


----------



## Monsjo (1. Juni 2013)

1. Pc-Komponenten werden Stromsparender!

2. Schick es zurück ist ja hoffentlich noch in dem 2-Wochen Rückgaberecht? Und hol dir die 550W-Version davon.


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Hab eben mal den Rechner von meiner Tochter genommen und da läuft das NT ohne Probleme.

Werde es gleich nochmal bei mir probieren.


----------



## sir qlimax (1. Juni 2013)

1000watt dark power xD da reichen 650watt und du hast noch Luft nach oben


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Also ich kann ja verstehen das ihr meint das es zu groß ist, ich auch, da ich es aber für 50,- geschossen habe ist das nicht so tragisch. Hättet ihr auch nicht anders gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

Wenn du es für 50€ geschossen hast hätte ich es für 200€ weiter verkauft und mir eins für 150€ neu gekauft.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2013)

Für 50€ woher hast du das Netzteil?


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Juni 2013)

Selbst gebaut.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Selbst gebaut.


 
Vom LKW gefallen.


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Nein Nein, mein Schwiegersohn hatte seinen PC komplett in Stücken verkloppt, da war das P8 1000W drinne und er hat es mir dann für 50,- überlassen, das ältere halt.

Vor ca. 1 1/2 Wochen hab ich es eingebaut und es tat es nicht, Rechnungskopie mit NT nach Listan geschickt und gestern kam ein Austausch NT, dieses in Folie geschweisste nigelnagelneue P10 1000W NT.

Klar das ich  war.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

Ach das ist noch ein P8?

Dass BeQuiet dir ein P10 dafür gegeben hat ist schon echt klasse. 
Und genau deshalb verkaufen. Das ist nagelneu und ungeöffnet. Dafür kriegst du fast den Neupreis.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2013)

Jop verkaufen und dann (weil du ja gesagt hast, dass du SLI vorhast) ein P10 650 oder P10 750 rein


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Nach langem hin und her läuft es jetzt aber bei mir, hatte einen SATA Adapter der einen Kabelbruch hatte. Jetzt lüppt es.

Finde ich auch Spitze von denen.

Service bei BeQuiet ist so oder so sehr gut.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

Ja. Dachte ich mir dass es an einem Kurzschluss lag. Die Schutzschaltung hat ausgelöst.
Jetzt weißt du dass de Schutzschaltungen nicht nur auf dem Papier da sind sondern sogar funktionieren. 

Und der Service und die Kulanz von BeQuiet sind schon sehr geht.


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

So noch ne Frage, lieber 2x 680er oder eine 690er?

Weiß noch nicht wegen den Microrucklern.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2013)

Eine 690er hat weniger Mikroruckler Dafür reichen 650W locker


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

Sgt.Cobra schrieb:


> So noch ne Frage, lieber 2x 680er oder eine 690er?
> 
> Weiß noch nicht wegen den Microrucklern.


 
Schau in meine Signatur dann kennst du die Antwort.


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

OK, mal schauen was ich Gebraucht abgreifen kann. Meine Frau hängt mir nämlich immer im Rücken wenn ich was für den PC hole


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

Einfach mal eine defekte GTX 590 kaufen und sie bei EVGA gegen eine neue GTX 690 eintauschen.


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

der war gut.

Habe eine 690er bei HWLXX für ca. 680,- gesehen


----------



## sir qlimax (1. Juni 2013)

Sgt.Cobra schrieb:


> der war gut.
> 
> Habe eine 690er bei HWLXX für ca. 680,- gesehen



Ich hab meine bei eBay Kleinanzeigen gekauft.

Musst nur aufpassen an wen du da kommst..... NUR mit PayPal bezahlen. Hab ihr dann das P10 650w zur Seite gestellt und es läuft wunderbar


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Also ist der Preis relativ realistisch?


----------



## sir qlimax (1. Juni 2013)

Habe 650 gezahlt. Und da die Karte eben ein Jahr auf dem Markt ist hat man auch noch gut Garantie


----------

